# Lawsuits Mount Against Tesla Over Battery Fires



## tomofreno (Mar 3, 2009)

Only 3 fires, little change in stock price, and there are multiple class action suits by shareholders? Sounds like Exxon-Mobile and GM are loaning out attorneys to me.


----------



## palmer_md (Jul 22, 2011)

and the "class" (investors and vehicle owners) is now suing the law firms for misrepresentation.

http://www.teslamotorsclub.com/show...Grossman-Hufford-Dahlstrom-amp-Gross-LLP-quot


----------



## PhantomPholly (Aug 20, 2008)

This is what you get from a legal system that offers no disincentive for filing bogus lawsuits.


----------

